

Here’s an iPhone Screen Doctor That’s Cheap, Efficient, and Makes House Calls - martin_
http://www.yahoo.com/tech/heres-an-iphone-screen-doctor-thats-cheap-efficent-73532571476.html

======
tux10
While on the subject of fixing iPhone's I have an iPhone 4 with a dodgy home
button (works 50% of the time) that I would like to get fixed but I can't find
anywhere in West London that will do it for less than £70 with most charging
almost £100. I would do it myself but it isn't as simple as replacing the back
and I would rather pay a _little_ bit more to get somebody who knows what they
are doing to replace the button. Anyone know of anywhere?

